# Vanuatu? Assiatance needed



## Sandy (Jan 26, 2014)

I have searched but do not see any timeshares in the island of Vanautu in the South Pacific.  Am I correct, or is there something on that island? I have an upcoming trip, and wondered if I could use my timeshare points to get a unit on that island. 

I am having a similar problem booking air/hotel packages. USAirways flies there using Fiji Airlines through expedia, but when I called USAir directly to find out about hotel packages including air, they said they could not help because they do not fly there.  Huh?  I see that they team up with Fiji to get me there using expedia, but I wanted to find out how to book an air/hotel package using USAir.  

Any travelers out there who have been to this region, or more specifically, this island?

thanks!


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 26, 2014)

Don't know whether it's for real, but a Google search for "Timeshare Vanuatu" turned up a web page saying "Ramada Resort Breakas Beach Vanuatu" in Pango, Efate Island, is a timeshare there.  No idea who/where/how affiliated it is.

Found a website:  http://www.breakas.com

Dave


----------



## Sandy (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks, 

I looked that up and there is no indication that it is affiliated with any timeshare. I have an email in to them to inquire.  

In any event, I may have to go with a regular hotel unit under the circumstances.

If I find out anything, I will post. Thanks again,


----------



## Carol C (Jan 31, 2014)

Isn't that where they filmed a season of Survivor? It seems to me it would be pretty isolated and lack timeshare resorts if they chose that locale for the show.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 31, 2014)

Carol C said:


> Isn't that where they filmed a season of Survivor? It seems to me it would be pretty isolated and lack timeshare resorts if they chose that locale for the show.



Vanuatu is a series of islands, some more isolated than others. Yes, they filmed a season of Survivor there, but they wouldn't have shown the more populated areas. The Vanuatu population is actually nearly a quarter of a million people.  

Dave


----------

